# Did Gill Misquote?



## JM (Jul 28, 2009)

It was stated on another forum that John Gill misquoted the early church fathers in his work "The Cause of God and Truth" when he defends "PERSEVERANCE."

Any thoughts? Have you heard this before?

Gill's Archive


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 28, 2009)

You'll need to provide more information, such as the URL of the statement made or exactly what was said.


----------



## JM (Jul 28, 2009)

That's the problem. It was posted on a forum sometime ago without any specific reference. I was wondering if this charge had been made before, if not, I'll just disregard the claim.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 29, 2009)

I disregard 98% of things posted on the Internet. I'd start there.


----------



## JM (Jul 29, 2009)

Archlute said:


> I disregard 98% of things posted on the Internet. I'd start there.



I'm at that point now...


----------

